# Eye mystery



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

One of my girls developed this red bump inside the eye over the last Thurs. It seemed to coincide when I let her hair down from her topknot, as it developed the next night. At first I noticed the goop kinda yellowish with a tinge of green. Inside her eye there was this red bump. Kinda looked what might be the beginning stages of cherry eye. 

I wasn't able to get her to the vet over the weekend so I was planning on taking her today. I made sure I flushed her eyes with eye drops so it wouldn't get any worse.

I talked to my cousin & she told me how her sister in law used coconut oil in her kids eyes when they had infections. I was toying with the idea beforehand but wasn't sure about use in the eye. So after that tidbit of info I went ahead and put some in her eye. This morning when I checked her eye it was completely gone!!! Gotta love coconut oil & its many health benefits!

Just kinda boggled what was up with her eye. Before this happened I thought her tear ducts were blocked as her face is constantly wet from tears.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Sounds very similar to what Shelby had. If it ever comes back I might try coconut oil instead of $1500 surgery. Only problem is I'm allergic to coconut, so I'll have to keep her away from me.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

glad it worked out for you, but I wouldn't recommend just anyone trying this. The vet is the person to see when this sort of thing happens. . JMO


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Virgin Coconut oil is one of the safest & healthiest things on the planet.
Found this article quite interesting:
http://www.laser-eye-surgery-review.com/coconut-oil-and-eye-problems.html

I do plan to get her tear ducts looked at so hopefully the vet will have some insight to what it was.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

I got to get myself some of that for my wrinkly eyes!


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the article on coconut oil-I am prone to eye-infections(my eyes are very sensitive to make-up, cleaners, the sun, etc...) and may try it sometime.
I actually came on the forum tonight looking for some information about watery eyes. I'm a new dog-owner, so I'm not sure it's a dog thing or a breed thing or just my little guy, but his eyes water constantly! I use a washcloth and warm water to wipe his face a few times a day, but it still gets sticky and 'dark-looking' under his eyes and around them. Does anyone else have this problem? The vet didn't seem to notice or say anything about it either time we've been there. Is there an eye drop or something for a dog? I don't think it's an infection, I just think his eyes water alot??? But not sure...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

What you might try do is plucking or pulling the hair at the inner corners of the eye. (Do a few hairs at a time). I just did this recently with one of mine that's face was constantly wet from tearing & it has helped a lot. She doesn't seem to tear as much and her face has been staying much drier.

Nutri-Vet makes an Eye Rinse that you can find at Petsmart.

The redness is tearstains which is also common. It can be caused by a number of things: diet, teething, allergies etc

http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee has the dark and the reddish tear stains both. Is that caused from teething? He is definitely doing that! Is there any way to remove the stains?


----------

